# Euro Mount beetles?



## John (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know of someone who does euro mounts around the macomb county area, with beetles for a resonable price?

Thanks


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

if you can't find anyone in your area let me know. I'm in Grand Blanc and charge $80


----------

